# Ellensburg, WA - Wtb western plow mount 99 dodge



## Hotfeet (Dec 24, 2013)

I am looking for a unimount plow mount for a 1999 Dodge 2500.

I bought off craigslist but it's not what it was supposed to be.
Thanks


----------



## Hotfeet (Dec 24, 2013)

Hotfeet said:


> I am looking for a unimount plow mount for a 1999 Dodge 2500.
> 
> I bought off craigslist but it's not what it was supposed to be.
> Thanks


Still looking.
Thanks


----------



## Hotfeet (Dec 24, 2013)

Anyone have one they would let go?
Thanks


----------



## Avalanche 2500 (Dec 31, 2015)

after a year plus wow! Try this guy ?

https://indianapolis.craigslist.org/pts/d/new-palestine-western-unimount-plow/6790645237.html


----------



## the Suburbanite (Jan 27, 2018)

Avalanche 2500 said:


> after a year plus wow! Try this guy ?
> 
> https://indianapolis.craigslist.org/pts/d/new-palestine-western-unimount-plow/6790645237.html


He was in the Olympics, right? A famous dickathelete or something.


----------

